# How many visits to a LFS did you make this past month?



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Been a while since the last POLL, let's start them up again for the summer. 

This poll is to see how frequent BCA members visited a LFS this past month. Leave your comments and share your war stories of your new toy(s) purchases.
I guess sponsors who own a LFS need not vote since they're at a LFS everyday of the month ;D


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

I've been relatively good this past month by visiting a LFS 5 times. That's actually few compared to before. I bought some Gold balloon rams, lbw, and did some tank staring ;D


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

I voted four or more but that's only if Charles and Canadian Aquatics counts to get my weekly supply of live black worms. Other than that, the only store I have been to would be Rick to pick up some beautiful discus and J&L for supplies


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

i try to hit the local stores at least once a week to see if anything interesting has come in. you just never know what people are going to trade in or give up.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

josephl said:


> I voted four or more but that's only if Charles and Canadian Aquatics counts to get my weekly supply of live black worms. Other than that, the only store I have been to would be Rick to pick up some beautiful discus and J&L for supplies


Going to C/A does count


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Oh man. I don't have enough fingers and toes to keep count! I've been probably half a dozen times this month already.... 

Sent from my GT-I9000M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Immus21 said:


> Oh man. I don't have enough fingers and toes to keep count! I've been probably half a dozen times this month already....
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000M using Tapatalk 2


Buying for new toys or just "just looking around"


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Both. I almost always seem to end up leaving with something but sometimes I'm just tank gazing....

Sent from my GT-I9000M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

Since I get almost all of my fish and food from breeders, the only LFS I've been to the past couple of months is my all time favourite, King Ed Pets  Always nice to drop in and say "hi" to Ron, Kathy, et.al............and of course if I am looking for anything "aquaria-related", they have a huge inventory and hard-to-beat prices


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

judging by the poll, i see that i am not the only one with this affliction, haha


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Drew and I go to Vancouver at least once or twice a month (twice so far this month) and when we are there we usually visit a few LFS, this month it has been IPU, King Eds and Fantasy Aquatics. I also work across the street from my local fish shop and tend to wander in there to buy crickets or supplies at least once or twice a week...


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Hmmm, this has been a slow month for LFS visiting (usually go at least twice as often). Picked up the sweet Eheim filter deal at IPU (Thanks Grant & Kevin). Popped in at a couple other stores (KE & J&L). Was hoping to pop into Fantasy but just too busy with work, building greenhouse & mostly Felicia's 4th and then Isabella's 1st birthday parties. Late spring/early summer tends to be a time I spend more time getting my garden in order or doing a big spring project. July onwards I tend to do more LFS visiting. However, yesterday, Felicia and her friend Brynn were asking me to take them to the pet shop so I guess this week will add to my total.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

Aah, I've learned my lesson. I only go to the stores now when I need supplies. It's done wonders to cut out my 'impulse buys'.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Well I popped into Fantasy for along time and then a quick run to King Eds just before they closed to buy a new heater to replace a faulty one that just died on me on the same day. Not the end of the month yet but thats two


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

jobber604 said:


> Going to C/A does count


Okay, then I'm at one not 4 or more, J&L to pick up Prime


----------



## BringMeThatHorizon (Nov 27, 2011)

I only go to a lfs when I run out of food or have problems with equipment, and it's always Fraser Aquariums. They seem to have spare parts for everything and enough random pieces of hose, etc to make anything work. Best service I've had in the lower mainland by far.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Used to go almost every weekend. Had three circuits: 1) King Ed, J&L and IPU Burnaby; 2) Multiplex, North American, Fantasy and Fraser Aquarium; 3) a couple of places up in North Van. Now I just order anything I need online and have it shipped to my office. I check out April's frequently because I work at UBC and she's on my way home, and IPU in Richmond because they are right across the bridge from where I live in Marpole.


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

Chappy said:


> Used to go almost every weekend. Had three circuits: 1) King Ed, J&L and IPU Burnaby; 2) Multiplex, North American, Fantasy and Fraser Aquarium; 3) a couple of places up in North Van. Tried several times to replace my fish buddy when he got too busy, but wasn't the same without him  Most people I take fish shopping with me try to talk me out of buying fish - he was the only one who used to encourage me to take them all!!!! Now I just order anything I need online and have it shipped to my office. I check out April's frequently because I work at UBC and she's on my way home, and IPU in Richmond because they are right across the bridge from where I live in Marpole.


Don't throw Aquariums West into a circuit... trust me... just don't.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Just one for me, and 2 trips to see Charles.  I see there are many who are much more addicted than me.


----------



## IceBlue (Mar 17, 2011)

Immus21 said:


> Oh man. I don't have enough fingers and toes to keep count! I've been probably half a dozen times this month already....
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000M using Tapatalk 2


Just how many fingers and toes do you have?:bigsmile:


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Well I went to Aquariums west today (Got Lemon Tetras at 65% off! Great deal ) and I have planned tripped with a friend of mine in the near future...wish I could change my answer to over 4x a month hahahah.


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

Momobobo said:


> Well I went to Aquariums west today (Got Lemon Tetras at 65% off! Great deal ) and I have planned tripped with a friend of mine in the near future...wish I could change my answer to over 4x a month hahahah.


Oh noes.. It's too late for you, your wallet is doomed I say..


----------



## VinnyD (Apr 21, 2010)

unfortunately, I haven't paid a visit to any LFS(s) this past month...guess i will break the streak by going to one tonight..or tmrw.


----------



## Jaguar (Oct 19, 2011)

Went to Petsmart once looking for what I don't know... left with nothing though. Kelowna's fish-related stores are all some degree of terrible, I'd probably go far more often if there was even one store with good selection, reasonable prices, and intelligent employees. There was one decent locally owned store but the past few times I've been in there their neons and goldfish have had ich.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

If we count Charles, then I'm in for 3!


----------



## trout (Mar 21, 2012)

Just 1 for me this month, and left empty handed. I swear I'd be broke if I lived on the mainland......

Typically I'm in an LFS twice per month, mainly only one in particular. really need to plan a good trip to van and hit up the LFS circuit!


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Approximately 15


----------

